# Talk about Choke



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I see the US baseball team is out of the WBC. I bet Steinbrenner is happy!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I was a little upset about the loss. Do you think that will be Rogers last game?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

sotaman said:


> I was a little upset about the loss. Do you think that will be Rogers last game?


I'd say it's likely. However the guy has so much competitive drive.... I know he's torn both ways...

Maybe if he could become a reliever or setup man for them.... He could stay healthier...coming in for 1-2 innings a game every 3 or 4 days

He still has the stuff to strikeout most hitters in the game. He's getting to play in his hometown...

:shake: We'll have to see what happens


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Did you guys watch the WBC game when the Dominican beat Venusula?
That was a good game if you appriciate pitching. Tejada damn near blew that one out the you know what.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I just commented on the sioux women "choking" which they didn't

USA Baseball getting knocked, yes, that boys is a choke......I was really disapointed, granted we probably don't have every topnotch players on our team, but cmon, no reason with the players we had going, we should've been playing longer.............not good......oh well, 2009


----------

